# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Missing signature when posting to the mobile site

## BrianWilliam

When I post to the mobile site, it seems like my signature is missing. Am I imagining that?

----------


## Jim Garber

Unless things have changed recently, Scott told me there was no mobile site, or it had been abandoned some time ago. However, I did notice recently that when I click on email links to this site with my phone I do get sent to the old mobile site which looks like the screenshot below. Then I have to log in each time. This is a new development.

----------


## BrianWilliam

It was my understanding the the mobile app was abandoned.

The "mobile site" I see on my phone looks like your screenshot. 

I also have to frequently log in when using my phone but that is a seemingly different issue.

----------


## BrianWilliam

The first post to this thread was performed with my phone after clicking the full site link at the bottom of the site

This and the previous post were also done on my phone when using the "mobile site".

----------


## BrianWilliam

Now, I have clicked the full site link. 

I see the full site layout and a checkbox labelled "show your signature" below this textbox.

- - - Updated - - -

Voila, the full site posts show my signature. Mobile site posts do not.

----------


## Jim Garber

The odd thing is that I had this same problem some months ago but then it seemed to resolve and I would get to the full site and not have to log on each time. All of a sudden I only get the mobile site when linked from my emails. Maybe there is some redirect from the mobile site. I don't know if Scott and crew are planning to develop a real mobile site or not but maybe it would be good to disable this old one for the time being?

You may be correct that the logon problem might be a separate issue.

----------


## BrianWilliam

The mobile site/layout is a lot easier to read on my phone. Viewing the full site on my phone requires lots of zooming and scrolling.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

We no longer support Forum Runner software. I never said we don't have a mobile version. We've always had a mobile version. Just like the full desk-top version if you click the "Remember Me" upon logging in on the mobile version you'll stay logged in. At the very bottom of both the full desk-top version and the mobile version there are links to switch between the two versions. Signatures are not part of the mobile version and this is fairly normal operation for any site. Few mobile versions of software have every single feature of the desk-top version. Yelp, amazon and eBay don't do it, neither do we.

Jim, you posted a version of the mobile above, not logged in. There is not under development or new development. Its been like this for many years now.

----------


## BrianWilliam

Scott, when I switch to the full site layout, I do not see a link to switch back to the mobile site.

----------


## BrianWilliam

Also, the remember me button does not keep me logged in like it does on my laptop. This is a different issue. Should I start a new thread. 

Thanks for answering the mobile site signature question.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Scott, when I switch to the full site layout, I do not see a link to switch back to the mobile site.


The link to the mobile version from the desk-top is at the very bottom, left side, pull-down menu. See attached screen shot with pull-down menu circled in red. Select _Default Mobile Style_.



As far as not staying logged in that'd be an issue on your phone. If you're on an iPhone I'd suggest going into Settings > Safari > Block Cookies > then make sure Allow from Websites I Visit. If it's set to Always Block then your phone will do that. The only reason for not staying logged in is because the phone is either blocking the cookie or not storing it. If you're on some other device I don't have access to those settings.

----------

Jess L., 

Jim Garber

----------


## BrianWilliam

Ah!  Thanks for the clue to the drop down!

- - - Updated - - -

My phone is set to block cookies from third parties and advertisers.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Ah!  Thanks for the clue to the drop down!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> My phone is set to block cookies from third parties and advertisers.


Cookies are misunderstood. They do more than just spy on us  :Smile: .

They'll keep you logged in if you check the Remember Me and allow them on your phone.

----------


## Jim Garber

> We no longer support Forum Runner software. I never said we don't have a mobile version. We've always had a mobile version. Just like the full desk-top version if you click the "Remember Me" upon logging in on the mobile version you'll stay logged in. At the very bottom of both the full desk-top version and the mobile version there are links to switch between the two versions. Signatures are not part of the mobile version and this is fairly normal operation for any site. Few mobile versions of software have every single feature of the desk-top version. Yelp, amazon and eBay don't do it, neither do we.
> 
> Jim, you posted a version of the mobile above, not logged in. There is not under development or new development. Its been like this for many years now.


OK. Pardon my ignorance, but what is Forum Runner software and what, if anything, does it have to do with the mobile version?




> As far as not staying logged in that'd be an issue on your phone. If you're on an iPhone I'd suggest going into Settings > Safari > Block Cookies > then make sure Allow from Websites I Visit. If it's set to Always Block then your phone will do that. The only reason for not staying logged in is because the phone is either blocking the cookie or not storing it. If you're on some other device I don't have access to those settings.


I actually had it set to allow all sites but changed it to Allow from Websites I Visit. I just checked and logged into the mobile version with remember button checked and then went back to my emails and opened the site twice and each time it opened to the mobile version and I had to log in again. 

The strange thing is that until recently the links in the emails for subscribed threads opened into the full site and retained the log in. I don't have any real problem with the mobile site as long as it works.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

OK, think I'm seeing the problem. There seems to be confusion between two separate items here and what they are being called.

There was a Mandolin Cafe "app" accessible through the iTunes Store that was developed by a former member and which has not been maintained for several years. I don't even have it installed--I don't recommend anyone does, but quite a few people like some of the other features so we've left it as is. It does link to news feeds on the forum. I believe this is the confusion over saying something has been deleted, but it has little or nothing to do with the Forum really. Nothing was deleted, we just don't recommend the app's use. The app is not the mobile Forum style. They're unrelated.

The Forum has a mobile "style" so when you access the Forum you see only features meant for the Forum over an iPhone or similar device. This has been in place for years, but I can't vouch for iPhone or other mobile device issues. I have occasional issues with my own phone but they usually resolve. There are no new developments or changes to the software for several years now. We have thousand of people using it and it does work and does maintain logins. If anyone is having issues staying logged in then those are related to issues or settings on your phone.

----------


## BrianWilliam

Scott, it seems like when posting via the mobile site (not app), my signature shows up  some times but not always. 

Example: I posted all of my entires in the following thread via the mobile site: http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ringer-PMP3000

----------


## BrianWilliam

> Scott, it seems like when posting via the mobile site (not app), my signature shows up  some times but not always. 
> 
> Example: I posted all of my entires in the following thread via the mobile site: http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ringer-PMP3000


Perhaps sigs are displayed when I quote and reply?

- - - Updated - - -

Heh, nope

----------


## Zach Wilson

I've noticed that my signature will not show up unless I "Go Advanced" and select to use it while using the mobile site. Try that.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Brian has a signature set but it's not showing up. All of his settings look correct. I've run a fix I hope will take care of it but he needs to post again to see if that corrects the issue. I was mistaken about something: signatures do show up on the mobile site. Guess I should use it more!

----------


## BrianWilliam

Test post!

----------


## BrianWilliam

Another test post from my mobile

- - - Updated - - -

Test post from my mobile using the full site layout

----------


## BrianWilliam

Back to mobile layout

----------


## BrianWilliam

Log out/in test

----------


## Mike Stewart

I've noticed the same thing, seems to coincide with recent changes. For clarity, I see the sigs of others on mobile, but my sig doesn't show.

Edit: like it doesn't show now. And editing doesn't give the "advanced" options, so I can't go check the dig checkbox.

----------


## BrianWilliam

Safari settings update

----------


## Mike Stewart

But if go Advanced, does it work?

Edit: the checkbox is checked by default, but dig is still not displayed.

----------


## BrianWilliam

Yes!

----------


## BrianWilliam

> I've noticed the same thing, seems to coincide with recent changes. For clarity, I see the sigs of others on mobile, but my sig doesn't show.
> 
> Edit: like it doesn't show now. And editing doesn't give the "advanced" options, so I can't go check the dig checkbox.


Mike, what phone/OS are you using?  I'm on an iPhone 5c/ios7.

----------


## Mike Stewart

iPhone 6S running iOS 9.3 (yes, beta; will try later on a non-beta OS).

I test software for a living, so I'm trying not to let myself go down the diagnostics rabbit hole when I should be playing. But there are a couple of things in play by my estimation:
1. Recent changes to the Café software.
2. Just a bit before that, Scott changed my user name from "mikestew" to "Mike Stewart", and I noticed that though the cookie apparently remains on my phone, I had to login with "Mike Stewart" and not "mikestew" on my laptop.

Things I've noticed recently:
1. My sig doesn't show up when using the mobile site.
2. My customer avatar pic doesn't show up, even though the Settings page shows my ugly mug and not a Gibson headstock.

Could be that none of those four are related, or any permutation of the four, or it's all just random. If I had to guess, it's related to the name change, and the .sig and pic got disconnected in the database.

But I'll betcha Scott knows more about what runs his site than I do, so I'll leave it to him rather than spam the forum. Scott, if you need a more methodical narrowing of the issue, I'm happy to spend 20 minutes eliminating variables.

----------


## BrianWilliam

I recently had a name change too!

----------


## Mike Stewart

I lied, I can't play until I eliminate the name change. Logged out, logged back in with new name. solved?
Edit: nope, not solved. Gonna go play now.  :Smile:

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Possible the name change can be a part of this. You don't have to log out and back in after a name change, we don't tell people they need to, but it might be a good idea. I'm running some diagnostic tools this morning that should force it to relook at all accounts. My experience is this usually doesn't fix things retroactively (add sigs to old posts) so you'll just have to watch when you post.

----------


## Mike Stewart

A belated "thanks" for the follow-up, Scott, and engaging on what is really kind of a minor issue, IMO. But it's nice to know you're back there making sure the hamsters are spinning in their wheels.

Don't worry about l'il me, the world doesn't need to be constantly reminded of what mandolins I own every time I post.  :Smile:  Despite my eloquence on this thread, it's really just the software developer side of me not knowing when to quit work and pick up an instrument.

----------

